

Ask HN: Game background music - sk2code

Our first iOS game is almost done except the background music.<p>Can someone please help us by suggesting any website that have some free music to download or any software to compose a simple music?
======
lem72
[http://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/1icfjz/an_awesome_b...](http://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/1icfjz/an_awesome_bundle_of_free_public_domain/)

~~~
sk2code
Thanks

------
leishulang
[http://www.warmplace.ru/soft/sunvox/](http://www.warmplace.ru/soft/sunvox/)
[http://overtone.github.io/](http://overtone.github.io/)

